# Blu Ray-licious



## Temptasia (Mar 5, 2008)

Products Used:

Face:
Bareminerals Mineral Foundation in Medium Beige
Cargo Blu Ray HD Makeup's Pressed Powder and Blush/Highlighter (LOVE THESE PRODUCTS!)

Eyes:
Urban Decay Primer Potion and 24/7 eyeliner in Zero
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner in Blackest Black
NARS e/s duo in Charade
MAC e/s in Carbon and Vanilla, Expresso for eyebrows
Maybelline Volum Express Turbo Boost Mascara

Lips:
NARS l/g in Dolce Vita










































New hair highlights:


----------



## Saints (Mar 5, 2008)

Your skin looks amazing!


----------



## duckduck (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful! I would do anything for gorgeous skin like that


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 5, 2008)

it's so classy.. I love it


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 5, 2008)

YOur skin is to die for ..and I loooove the highlights!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 5, 2008)

Flawless


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 5, 2008)

Very pretty and radiant, I love it! And your hair looks really nice with those highlights


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

absolutly beaituful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i ma yhave to try that cargo stuff it looks amazin.. love your new hair too x


----------



## iSHi (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I want your skin!  And I love your top!


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 5, 2008)

your eyeliner looks awesome and so damn precise! if i only i could get mine to look as precise, lol


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope Cargo offers more colors in their Blu Ray line. I feel I lucked out because the set seems to be made for my coloring. The blush is amazing and orgasmic!!!!

The pressed powder just melts and blends flawlessly.

If any of you have my coloring, I definitely recommend getting these products! The 5 piece set from Sephora is a steal.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 5, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## kyoto (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutely perfect.  Your skin is amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 5, 2008)

You look flawless and beautiful!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 5, 2008)

Your highlights really suit you and I love that lipgloss on you, your lips look perfect!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Mar 5, 2008)

Such a beautiful look and your skin is so amazing !


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 5, 2008)

Everything looks so perfect in this application.
You're beautiful!


----------



## Ayustar (Mar 5, 2008)

I was wondering about that HD stuff, it seems like it is REALLY good. You look flawless and so very soft!! So cute!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, you're so pretty and your skin looks amazing !!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 5, 2008)

You are so gorgeous!!!  And your makeup is impeccable!!  I love it!!


----------



## damsel (Mar 5, 2008)

totally flawless. i love it!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 5, 2008)

You look so incredibly pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 5, 2008)

You look great, so does your hair!


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 5, 2008)

You're so pretty, and your skin is so perfect.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 5, 2008)

You are drop dead gorgeous!! Stunning look... i love your lips here too


----------



## nunu (Mar 5, 2008)

gorgeous all over!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 5, 2008)

wow, your skin looks perfect!! like airbrushed!!!


----------



## *KT* (Mar 5, 2008)

Just lovely!  

I don't have your coloring, but I do have that Cargo set... just haven't broken it open yet.  I hope it blends as beautifully on my skin as it does on yours!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 6, 2008)

Perfect


----------



## Dani (Mar 6, 2008)

You're beautiful, and you just sold me on the CARGO Blu-Ray kit I've been eyeing for awhile =)


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 6, 2008)

pretty!! I love the cheek action...very pretty!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG you look flawless!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 6, 2008)

So pretty! Love your glowing and flawless skin.


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, your skin looks great.  This is such a clean and polished look.  I'd like to try the new Cargo HD stuff.


----------



## mslips (Mar 6, 2008)

beautiful! you have great skin!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 6, 2008)

pretty and simple


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2008)

Your skin does look amazing, and I also like your outfit and styling. Nice new hair!


----------



## kokometro (Mar 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! I love, love Love the Cargo Blu-ray. The set is divine. The mascara is the worst though and it smells like old baby powder.  That being said.. I think you look beautiful. The Blu-ray is amazing in digital. WOW


----------



## little teaser (Mar 6, 2008)

your gorgeous and your skin is flawless


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 6, 2008)

You're beautiful!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 6, 2008)

I love working with the Cargo BluRay products.  I'm superbummed that they didn't come out with anything for deeper skintones =(


----------



## mince (Mar 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm so glad someone posted pictures using the Cargo blu-ray line.
It looks so great!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 6, 2008)

You're so pretty!!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Mar 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Would you mind sharing the breakdown, on how you applied your eye look?


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 6, 2008)

Eye Make Up:

1. Applied UDPP on lids.

2. Lined top lash line with black liquid liner. I do this first because it really defines the shapes of my eyes so I have a better sense where I should put my shadows.

3. Using a crease brush, I used the muted mauve side of NARS's Charade duo all over my lid, then contoured with the smokey plum side to give it more depth.

4. Then I used MAC's Vanilla e/s highlight my browbone and blend. I also use a bit on the inner corners of my eyes to brighten the area. 

5. Over the liquid liner, I soften the liner with MAC's Carbon e/s.

6. I line my lower lash line with UD 24/7 eye pencil in Zero. I think I even tried tightlining with this pencil to really define my top lashline. 

7. Curl my lashes with Shiseido curler, then applied Maybelline mascara.

8. MAC's Expresso to fill my light eyebrows.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 6, 2008)

just flawless, what is the Cargo kit? can you put a pic or link for that blush I love it


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 6, 2008)

such a flawless skin, how do you do it?


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 6, 2008)

The Kit: 





The Blush: 





"Photochromatic pigments adjust with the light to ensure natural looking makeup. The blu_ray™ Blush/Highlighter is created with just the right amount of shimmer to look good on film or television and in your photos. It is perfect for highlighting the upper cheekbones for definition and a sculpted look. The irregular particle size helps to scatter and diffuse the light creating an optical blurring that gives the look of a softer, refined skin texture. "


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 6, 2008)

I gave away my gloss set to a friend before I could try it out. I know the colors are really sheer, typical Cargo gloss. 

The mattifier was just ok and I have not yet used their mascara.

The products alone are quite expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I may have a get a few more sets, then give away the products I don't really use as stocking stuffers.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_The Kit: 





The Blush: 





"Photochromatic pigments adjust with the light to ensure natural looking makeup. The blu_ray Blush/Highlighter is created with just the right amount of shimmer to look good on film or television and in your photos. It is perfect for highlighting the upper cheekbones for definition and a sculpted look. The irregular particle size helps to scatter and diffuse the light creating an optical blurring that gives the look of a softer, refined skin texture. "_

 

Thank you very much ^^


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 6, 2008)

One Word, STUNNING


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you!! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_Eye Make Up:

1. Applied UDPP on lids.

2. Lined top lash line with black liquid liner. I do this first because it really defines the shapes of my eyes so I have a better sense where I should put my shadows.

3. Using a crease brush, I used the muted mauve side of NARS's Charade duo all over my lid, then contoured with the smokey plum side to give it more depth.

4. Then I used MAC's Vanilla e/s highlight my browbone and blend. I also use a bit on the inner corners of my eyes to brighten the area. 

5. Over the liquid liner, I soften the liner with MAC's Carbon e/s.

6. I line my lower lash line with UD 24/7 eye pencil in Zero. I think I even tried tightlining with this pencil to really define my top lashline. 

7. Curl my lashes with Shiseido curler, then applied Maybelline mascara.

8. MAC's Expresso to fill my light eyebrows.

Hope that helps!_


----------



## Emmi (Mar 7, 2008)

You look so beautiful


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 7, 2008)

stunning! the skin looks incredible smooth and dewy with the right amount of colour. just perfect.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 7, 2008)

What brush did you use to apply the cargo powder?

I went to sephora yesterday, and I really do like the finish of it, even applying with a dinky sponge they provide at sephora.  The blush is really nice too.  I really do want to give the powder a try at home in natural light, and also compare it to mineral veil.  This powder is reminiscent of Shiseido's as well.  Sidenote, I have your skin color, but I use light in BE..interesting.  Anyway..thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie* 

 
_What brush did you use to apply the cargo powder?

I went to sephora yesterday, and I really do like the finish of it, even applying with a dinky sponge they provide at sephora.  The blush is really nice too.  I really do want to give the powder a try at home in natural light, and also compare it to mineral veil.  This powder is reminiscent of Shiseido's as well.  Sidenote, I have your skin color, but I use light in BE..interesting.  Anyway..thanks for the recommendation!_

 

I used a mini kabuki brush to buff the powder into my skin. I have the mineral veil, but found that it looked chalky on me.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Mar 7, 2008)

your skin is so flawless..i'm so jelly!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn you are just stunning. I am speechless!


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 8, 2008)

everyone pretty much said it but seriously you look FLAWLESS. I saw the Cargo Blu Ray line and was really interested in it but Im weary all of the silicones...looks hot on you though!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 8, 2008)

I love love your skin!!! So soft, perfect and flawless! Can you pleaseeee tell us your skin regime?


----------



## anjdes (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic! I would love to see how you achieved this (a tutorial please!!)


----------



## gardenteaparty (Mar 22, 2008)

you look amazing!!


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 25, 2008)

your skin is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Jot (Mar 25, 2008)

beautiful x


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 25, 2008)

Where do you buy NARS in Vancouver?

(Hoping you don't say online at Sephora, lol!  Seriously, how does Calgary have TWO of them, but Vancouver doesn't even have one?  *sob*)


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 25, 2008)

You can buy NARS at the Bay (Hudson's Bay Company) or Holt Renfrew department stores.


----------



## JULIA (Mar 25, 2008)

It's a really soft look, I like it a lot.
And yeah, it's been said before, but your skin is perfect!


----------



## LOCa (Mar 25, 2008)

How Do You Have Perfect Skin?


----------



## snowkei (Mar 26, 2008)

wow ur skin is amazing


----------



## moustibeil (Mar 26, 2008)

OH MY...!!!! Your skin is absolutely flawless! I'm jealous!!!! I want your skin so bad! lol

Great job here with the FOTD


----------



## kitten (Mar 26, 2008)

your makeup is always so flawless!
do you have any tuts up?


----------

